# 𝗪𝗵𝗶𝗰𝗵 𝗦𝗲𝘅𝘂𝗮𝗹 𝗢𝗿𝗶𝗲𝗻𝘁𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗣𝗿𝗲𝗳𝗲𝗿�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

��
last update 2016


----------



## Pork (Mar 17, 2021)

I went with straight heterosexual but I will admit that a few homosexual opportunities have appeared interesting.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm straight. Never found same sex interesting in the least.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

*Zoophilia? 😂*


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

I am also straight/heterosexual. I don't find other females attractive in that sense.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Straight hetero here


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm a heterosexual male, I prefer lesbians.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Lemonade.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

teutonic bisexuals


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

brains


----------



## Wax Diamond (Apr 9, 2020)

When I was younger I thought to be bisexual for a while, then I realized I am pansexual, but finally, more exactly, I feel soulsexual. 
I am rather strange and contra-dick-tory, or is it linked to my past... I feel excited by a situation much more than people.... I realised the key of my desire is NOT in beauty, not even intelligence....


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

For myself, or...?

I'm bi, I'm sexual af as far as humans are concerned, but romantically I've found myself more attracted to women. I don't know why exactly, I did have a bf online and a bf irl, and I want to get married to a man just so it would be legit.

Women are just beautiful, I guess. God's last work of creation, His masterpiece.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm bi, though I often feel I shouldn't have any sexuality at all.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

Hmmm, the wording of the question irks me a tiny bit. Which orientation do you prefer... I prefer none because I don't care about anyone's. For mine, I do not prefer it, I possess it, I _live _it... I don't think it's a question of preference, at least, not in the sense the question is making it seem.

Nitpicking away, I'm demisexual and only fell for the opposite gender so far.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I'm straight hetero, but I've not been 100% immune from gay fantasies. But its pretty uncommon for me to have gay thoughts, whereas I think women are sexually very pleasing and aesthetically very pleasing. I've fallen hard for women before too.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

Homosexual. Never thought I liked (sexually or romantically) women so far.
I don't see it as a preference like I like blue or I like pink, but a preference I discovered at puberty.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> ��
> last update 2016
> 
> View attachment 879165


I'm a dynamite gal, but I'm bisexual, the guys I hang out with often have freakouts around me as they find me unfeminine and more masculine, my local guy friends sees me as this weird girl haha, my female straight friends have a love hate relationship with me.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Pansexual I quess. Or demisexual. Or scoliosexual. Maybe bisexual homoromantic? Who knows?

The pattern is I generally fall in love with my friends that happen to be girls (I am female too) but there was also one guy (that looked kind of like the girl that was my first love) and I can do sex with some men (I find most men disqusting though and I consider beards and short hair a turn off). I never been with a woman because I am not good with the romance things and I didnt want to risk our friendship. I was only with guys because they hit on me by themselves so it's easier, I just have to say "OK". But I never was in love with the guys I dated. They were more like close friends, not real love interests.


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

I believe the term is "Heteroflexible"
but also not looking.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Whatexists said:


> I believe the term is "Heteroflexible"
> but also not looking.


That's an interesting term..... Are you Heteroflexible


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I used to think of myself as heteroflexible. But I don't really think I am any more. My sex drive isn't what it used to be, so consequently if I was gonna have sex, I'd be more selective.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Internal said:


> Hmmm, the wording of the question irks me a tiny bit. Which orientation do you prefer... I prefer none because I don't care about anyone's. For mine, I do not prefer it, I possess it, I _live _it... I don't think it's a question of preference, at least, not in the sense the question is making it seem.
> 
> Nitpicking away, I'm demisexual and only fell for the opposite gender so far.


Demisexual too. Cant believe its not up there but zoophilia is. Makes me depressed af.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Purrfessor said:


> Demisexual too. Cant believe its not up there but zoophilia is. Makes me depressed af.


Heyy, I'm sorry, just added it in, you can vote now.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I voted for demisexual, but I see myself more somewhere in-between demisexual and heteroflexible without really feeling the need to put a definite label to myself.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

eeo said:


> I voted for demisexual, but I see myself more somewhere in-between demisexual and heteroflexible without really feeling the need to put a definite label to myself.


Ohhhh youre a heteroflemi


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Purrfessor said:


> Ohhhh youre a heteroflemi


Is that an actual term used? Because "flemi", according to Urban Dictionary, means a whore or girl with excessive mucus.

I'm saying this jokingly, in case it doesn't come across like it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I should add that I am very much sapiosexual. I am attracted to a woman's mind first. Everything else is gravy. I mean I _can_ look at a woman and find her physically appealing (I'm not dead) but if I can't make that mental connection, I can't see myself sustaining a long-term relationship with her.


----------



## Nannerl (Jan 6, 2021)

I like men, but it's really hard to find one with “brains” that isn't resentful towards women or that's interested in romance. 

I wish I was a lesbian, I've met such smart/warm girls inside that community. Maybe in the future it will change, who knows. I've always considered everyone is bisexual but repressed. ))


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Hetero, UninterestedSexual at some periods of my life but also ConsiderateSexual and NotRudeSexual at the same time (I'm joking 😂)


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

X10E8Y65M56 said:


> That's an interesting term..... Are you Heteroflexible


Yeah. I was answering for myself. =)

It refers to people who are a 1 on the Kinsey scale. As some people in this thread have described themselves: more or less heterosexual but have had some homosexual fantasies and experiences they were positive about (Using positive here in the "sex positive" context not the "I'm sure about that" meaning). Could be described as bisexual with a very strong preference for the opposite sex. And is often been characterized as "mostly straight." 

To be honest, it's possible that I'm more bisexual than that. I haven't been keeping records on my infatuations and attractions and relationships or almost relationships. I am attracted to women, romantically sexually emotionally platonically aesthetically etc. I'm attracted to men occasionally, whichever type of attraction you want to talk about. Couldn't tell you exact ratios or percentages or anything, but by now in my thirties I'd have to stop and think about the number of women I've been really into and the number of guys is two.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Hetero
Sapio
Demi

In the above order.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

6 year old me "hey mom i wanna marry my friend Allie."
15 year old me "I'm straight but women are obviously more aesthetically attractive than men."
18 year old me: "what do you mean my boyfriend looks like a girl? WTF, no he obviously doesn't."
22 year old me: "sure i have this massive crush on this girl and wouldn't act on it but it's purely platonic. Like, sure I'd hold hands, cuddle, kiss etc but in a platonic way. She's just really cool and interesting, and I can't stop thinking about her, but it's obviously platonic.
28 year old me: "why do people keep saying men and women cant be friends? I could he friends with any dudes, but i need to be careful around Sierra or I'd fall pretty hard, but that's normal, right?"

30 year old me: "ah, I'm an idiot. I get it now. I wasn't really ever straight, was I? 😅"


Gender isn't relevant, also, I'm still not into most people.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I’m bisexual

I really wish dating sites actually were thinking about bisexuals in the section options.

Bisexual and Pansexual is not the same fricken thing. And most sites have the option of if you like men, women, or everyone.

Um I as a bisexual does not like these options. I can’t pick just male because I’m into chicks too. I can’t pick female because I’m into dudes too. You run into the problem of potentially misleading a hetero male looking for a straight woman, or lesbian woman looking for only lesbians either way in this case.

When you are left to click everyone, that means you’re being forced to be lumped in with pansexuals. I’m not pansexual. Aside from not being pansexual. I’m also not poly and for some reason if you’re left with everyone option it means you’re subjected to many poly couples that self identify as queer: to each their own but why in the hell is me as a single monogamous bisexual being subjected to the pansexual, queer, and and poly community as far dating pool. What people are attracted to and do independent is their business and to each their own. Live and let be. But it seems like basically lesbians can say women, gay men can say men, heterosexuals can say the opposite sex, polys, and queers and pansexuals are all fine just clicking everyone.

I’m not fine as a bisexual continually being placed in a dating pool of a group of people I’m not the orientation of and attracted to it’s that simple. I’m not queer, pan, or poly.

You might say a simple solution is just to click back between men or women. But then it defaults the setting to lesbians. Many lesbians do not want to date a bisexual. Many Hetero Men also do not want to. But bisexuals generally would not by orientation be attracted to ‘ALL’ because we are not pan or queer.

Which is why dating apps should actually have options of heterosexual, bisexual, gay, lesbian, and pan/queer, and a separate spot for poly people (so they stop bothering monogamous single bisexuals).

If they just asked people to identify their own orientation/identity, and then give them the option to click separately on what they’re attracted to in orientation or genders/identity etc it could really eliminate a melting pot of subcategory orientation all being lumped into the same pool. Just because LGBTQ is a United movement doesn’t mean we should all be stuck in the same exact dating pond/pool.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

I'm demisexual/grey-asexual and would prefer my partner to be the same, although one's sexual attraction has no effect on my level (or lack) of interest in them.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Did anyone say the magic spell "Tomboy" ?

Omg, _cute smile_ ^__^

Well, since I figured out the magic when it comes to 369, I might as well reveal the magic about so-called tomboys as well..., since I apparently mis-use the word tomboy so much around this forum...

" Just a girly looking girl which is just full of herself, no hesitation and no tomorrow to just do what she feel is right, even if it means being called out for in the future to come..., and in her eyes, is the gaze, sparkling with the absolution and full of new freedom, and with the first spark of life..., I do not just want you, I shall forever chase you and make you mine... "

See, that is "Tomboy" for you... _giggles_


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Both straight and hetro.


----------

